# canon ip5000 printing lines...after alot of cleaning!



## chocoholic (Aug 28, 2007)

i ahve had my printer for a good couple of yers now but it is not used very often. it used to print so well i thought it was the best thing since sliced bread. BUT now it prints lines on everything and in all colours. its becoming very frustrating. 
can anyone advise?


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

could be many things, are you sure the driver has not changed.


----------



## chocoholic (Aug 28, 2007)

i don't know. how do i find out? I am not very technical minded and get frustrated!!!! :upset:

i have searched canon's site and the lastest driver is 2004, and i bought it after this. i have checked head alignment, done all cleaning and nozzle checks. nothing is working.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

If the printer has been inactive for an extended period your printhead is likely clogged or you cartridges have dried and no longer flow.

Be careful with printhead cleaning cycles.
Too many back-to-back can destroy a printhead.
I stop at about three and then go to a cleaning cartridge regimen.
http://www.printpal.com/printer/canon_ip5000.html

You can make your own (if you refill) with* 1 part isopropyl alcohol* 90+% (unscented) and *2 parts Windex Original w/AmmoniaD* (not no-drip !)
If you don't re-fill, sometimes a local pro re-filler will make them up for you if you provide the solution and preferably the empty tanks.

With the cleaning cart(s), run a standard cleaning cycle and then run a nozzle check. 
If the nozzle check is not satisfactory, repeat.
If still no good, then run a prime page on each color and let sit overnight with the cleaning carts still installed.
http://www.ink-refills-ink.com/InfoPages/1primepage.htm

Try a nozzle check the next morning.

Don't give up, this is one of the best inkjet printers ever made.


----------



## chocoholic (Aug 28, 2007)

ok, i'll try some cleaning cartridges. more money! dont think i'll make my own. i'll break the machine!


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Before you buy a full set of cleaning carts, look here :
http://www.inkcessories.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=75

Last time that I looked, a used iP5000 was bringing upwards of $150 on eBay.


----------



## chocoholic (Aug 28, 2007)

i am from england so anything .com isn't going to help me! Thanks anyway. i shall try and find the cheapest way. i have few people working in the industry so hopefully can get them cheaper. i don't really wanna buy a second hand one when i have barely got any use out of the one i have!


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

No, just illustrating that your printer is very valuable and worth fixing :smile:
The reason(s) is that very few printers are outstanding photo printers and stellar text printers. 
iP5000 is one of those and it uses the last generation of un-chipped cartridges. They are a dream to refill if you're so inclined.
As an iP5000 owner, I'm sure you know this.

To recap:
Make sure your existing carts are flowing.
Quickly remove one and see if it will "blot" on a damp paper towel.
Do this very lightly and one at a time.
If you find a cart that won't blot, replace it with a new one.
Never leave the printhead "uncovered" for more than a few seconds or the intakes can dry.

I understand that Windolene can be substituted for Windex if you're in the UK.

Before splurging for a full set of cleaning carts, weigh that cost against the cost of a new printhead.
That's why I mentioned the eBay used price, to show that buying a printhead for that machine is a consideration.


----------



## chocoholic (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah i shall have a look at different prices. i find it so frustrating though that i have to go to this when i have barely used the printer. How easy are the print heads to fit?


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

The printhead is very easy to remove and install on iP5000.
Consult your manual, when you first received your printer (new) you had to perform the install of the printhead.

If this printer is that young, you should be able to recover (clean) the printhead *unless* you have been using low-quality generic ink or the printer has been *inactive* for months on end.

Are you sure that a local re-filler can't make up some cleaning carts for you ???
My local re-filll shop, Island Inkjet made up my first cleaning cart at no charge. I brought him the solution and an empty cart.
YMMV.
A small amount of residual ink in the soon-to-be cleaning cart is a good thing. It acts as a "tracer" so you can detect flow.


----------



## chocoholic (Aug 28, 2007)

thanks for all the advise. i have took it back to where i bought it as i bought a repair insurance thingy for it so hopefully they will fix it for me! 

i'll see what happens


----------

